

Ask HN: What is first step of innovation? - haidrali

I have worked with a very well know entrepreneur (named in 35 Innovators Under 35 list) he used to say  
&quot;First step of innovation is to copy plus slight improvement&quot;
previously i wasn&#x27;t ready to accept this but now with passage of time i am getting this point.<p>What do you think about it ?
Thanks
======
lomnop
what he is saying it might be reinvention not invention

